# Site monenfant.fr



## samah (30 Décembre 2022)

Est-ce que c'est mieux de s'inscrire sur le site monenfant.fr svp?


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

C'est obligatoire en fait.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Décembre 2022)

Exactement c est obligatoire


----------



## MeliMelo (31 Décembre 2022)

Oui c'est obligatoire, ils vous demandent aussi un scan de votre agrément, attention pour moi le format pdf ne fonctionnait pas et ça bloquait mon inscription à chaque fois. Je l'ai envoyé en jpeg et nickel.


----------



## isa19 (31 Décembre 2022)

bonjour,
 je suis depuis longtemps  inscrite sur ce site et jamais ils ne m'ont demandé mon agrément.


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait Isa je n'ai jamais pu y rentrer dans ce fichu site et personne ne m'a jamais rien demandé ???


----------



## Sandrine2572 (31 Décembre 2022)

Moi il me l on demander et quand j ai eu mon renouvellement en septembre j ai du fournir ma nouvelle attestation


----------



## stephy2 (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Moi aussi j ai jamais fourni mon agrément! Peut-être quand on a un renouvellement. A voir..


----------



## Sandrine2572 (31 Décembre 2022)

Même a l inscription il me l on demander


----------



## Nounousand02 (31 Décembre 2022)

Oui sur le cerfa j'ai pas cocher la case: voulez vous être inscrit sur monenfant.fr.
Et quand j'ai reçu ma feuille d agrément un courrier m'a redemander si je voulais être inscrite sur ce site pour avoir plus de demande .


----------



## miette (31 Décembre 2022)

J ai dû transmettre une copie de mon agrément quand je me suis inscrite sur mon enfant.fr et recommencer au moment de mon renouvellement.


----------



## Pioupiou (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Voici un élément de réponse faites par le site monenfznt.fr.
*Pourquoi ne puis-je pas retourner sur le site pour mettre à jour mes données alors que je me suis inscrite et que j’ai téléchargé mon agrément ?*
Les informations de l’agrément sont systématiquement vérifiées par les modérateurs du site. Tant qu’ils n’ont pas validé ces informations, l’inscription n’est pas effective et la mise à jour du profil n’est pas possible.
Il semble impossible de se mettre à jour si il n'y a pas d'agrément renseigné, du moins de depuis la dernière version en cours.


----------



## Pioupiou (31 Décembre 2022)

Il faut  lire le CGU de Monenfant.fr tout y est expliqué. 
Notamment qu'une inscription n'est pas possible sans fourniture d'une copie de l'agrément. 
Qu'aucune modification sans que celui-ci est été vérifié et validé. 

La modification de l'agrément  elle aussi est sujette à vérification avant validation.



	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## ElisabethSom (31 Décembre 2022)

J'ai essayé des dizaines de fois de mettre mes données à jour.

Impossible de transmettre mon renouvellement,  ça me demande 2 documents pour mon agrément alors que tout tient sur 1 page, vraiment c'est ubuesque.

 J'avais jusque septembre dernier pour mettre à jour, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est, j'ai abandonné,  je m' en contrefous de leur obligation à la c.., ça fait des années que ce site merdique ne fonctionne pas pour bcp d'entre nous, j'ai passé assez de temps à essayer,  donc c'est terminé pour moi,  j'attends de pied ferme une remarque ou courrier des instances supérieures à ce sujet...
Voilà pour moi 😁


----------



## isa19 (31 Décembre 2022)

J'ai eu mon 3e renouvellement en octobre 2022 et on ne m'a rien demandé sur une mise à jour sur le site. J'ai juste mis mes dispo.


----------



## samah (31 Décembre 2022)

Merci les filles alors j'attends mon agrément bientôt je l'aurai.


----------



## miette (31 Décembre 2022)

Quelques semaines avant le renouvellement de mon agrément j ai reçu un message m avertissant que je devais obligatoirement mettre mon compte à jour dès réception de mon attestation. Comme ça ne fonctionnait pas j ai contacté la caf qui a fait le nécessaire pour mettre à jour avec le renouvellement d'agrément.


----------



## nanny mcfee (31 Décembre 2022)

ici c'est obligatoire d'y être inscrit, ok pas de souci mais faite en sorte qu'il fonctionne ce fichu site ça fait 2 mois que j'essais de me mettre à jour et ça marche pas,j'ai eu une personne de la caf qui me dit il y a un problème informatique ça va remarché dans 2 jours,ça fait un mois et ça marche toujours pas pff!! j'ai laissé tombé j'en peux plus! la pmi me dit faut re essayé plusieurs fois par jour mdrrrr!!! j'ai que ça à faire!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (31 Décembre 2022)

J'ai jamais réussi à m'inscrire
Mon prénom est refusé a chaque fois
Dans mon dossier de renouvellement il y a un paragraphe où il est demandé si on ces inscrits je n'ai pas coché la case
Sur se même dossier plus loin on m'a demandé si j'acceptais d'être inscrite j'ai répondu oui 
Je me suis dit on verra bien si il me renvoie mon dossier vu que c'est obligatoire 
Sauf que 1 mois plus tard on m'a renvoyé un nouveau CERFA a remplir puisque plus a jour (je l'avais reçu fin août et nouveau CERFA en septembre)
Et sur ce nouveau dossier il ne parle nul part de mon enfant.fr 
J'attends de voir avec la puéricultrice je lui expliquerai mon problème
J'ai assez de choses à gérer pour en plus me préoccuper d'un site qui fonctionne quand il veut
Même la pmi reconnait qu'il beug 🤷


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

çà sert à quoi en fait ce site déjà inscrits à la PMI au RAM ... avec ce truc peut-on refuser un contrat ? ou est-on coincée et forcer d'accepter au bout de tant de refus ??? il faudrait savoir exactement ... çà m'interpelle !


----------



## Dilara (31 Décembre 2022)

C'est obligatoire. D'ailleurs, une famille m'a contacté grâce à monenfant.fr et on a signé le contrat ... Donc oui, hormis le fait que c'est obligatoire, c'est aussi une bonne source pour trouver du travail !


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Janvier 2023)

C'est vrai qu'il est relou ce site, il beugue tout le temps. Chez nous, nous avons l'obligation de nous inscrire sur un site départemental également, donc ça fait un peu doublon. Mais bon pour les parents qui ne connaissent pas forcément les sites départementaux, ou ceux qui déménagent, ça peut être une bonne source d'info, car il est connu au niveau national. Pour ma part, je n'ai eu mes contacts/contrats que par un site privé connu de petites annonces spécialisé dans le domaine et le RPE.


----------



## Griselda (1 Janvier 2023)

Il est obligatoire.
Perso je n'ai pas du avoir plus de 2 contacts (non concluant) en 10 ans.
Je n'ai pas de problème avec l'idée d'y être inscrite, si ce n'est que je trouve assez discutable d'être obligée de faire figurer mes données personnelles en place public, si facilement récupérable par les sites marchands.
J'ai bien compris que l'idée première est de pouvoir dire que non on n'a pas claqué des millions pour un site innutilisé. Bien sur si la majorité des AMs n'y figure pas ou ne tient pas à jour leur dispo il devient absolument inutile pour un PE qui cherche une AM.
Bien sur on peut se demander pourquoi insister puisque la liste des AMs est à retirer au RPE et donc que les PE n'ont jamais eut besoin d'un site pour nous trouver. 

Mais bon...


----------



## kikine (2 Janvier 2023)

un jour il y a eu un site de référencement d'assistante maternelle qui a été crée, le créateur avait du faire le tour des autres sites pour récupérer les données, les pe pouvaient laisser des commentaires et des notes (en cas de conflit je peux te dire que certains pe ont démolis certaines am)
tout cela sans aucun consentement
quand je l'ai vu je leur ai immédiatement demandé de retirer mes coordonnées sous peine de plainte car je ne leur avais jamais donné mon accord pour figurer sur leur site bon nombre on fait comme moi..

bizarrement leur site a disparu quelques jours après


----------



## Missunivers (2 Janvier 2023)

Je l ai fait récemment y m ont  demandé mon agrément


----------



## nanny mcfee (3 Janvier 2023)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris
    enfin ça a marchééééééé!!!! perdez pas espoir mes amis gardez la foi


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Nanny mcfee, je ne t'imaginais pas aussi ... poilue ! 😲🤔😁😉
Ok je sors ... 🤪


----------



## nanny mcfee (3 Janvier 2023)

@Catie6432   c'est le résultat du site mon enfant.fr  on nous dit de se répété plusieurs fois par jour, là je peux enfin faire mon épilation et aussi coupé mes ongles hi hi!!!!!


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Ou alors tu attends la saison de la mue ... 😉😂
Journée institut de beauté chez nanny ! 💅


----------



## Chippie (Lundi à 09:06)

Pour ma part je ne me suis jamais inscrite sur le site ( obligatoire ou pas ) je n'en voit pas l'intérêt, on ne peut obliger une personne à figurer sur un site internet.
Ce qui imposerait une obligation d'avoir une connexion internet, et un ordinateur, et une imprimante ou scan. Mais qui paye ?  Quand l'administration prendra en charge le coût de l'abonnement et me fournira le matériel nécessaire je me reposerai la question. Et vu les commentaires je n'ai rien raté. 
Les parents peuvent trouver la liste des AM dans divers point comme les mairie, les relais , PMI, CD. 
Je me pose sérieusement la question de tout couper. Et que l'on retrouve un service public humain composé de personne en chair et en os et d'avoir quelqu'un au bout du fil qui décroche le téléphone avec qui on peut échanger et poser des questions et qui saurons répondre, plutôt qu'une machine et des boîtes vocal


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 09:17)

Bonjour

Un tuyau qui peut être utile, il ne faut pas valider les propositions prédictives (j'ai un doute sur le terme), proposėes par votre ordi ou téléphone,  tablette, du style si vous entrez les premières mettre de votre nom, votre ordi propose directement les coordonnées complètes et par facilité (ce qui est le but) les formulaires se remplissent automatiquement.  Non il faut bien tout entrer ligne par ligne sans avoir recours à cette astuce.

Autre chose il semble que certains navigateurs ne soient pas acceptés par la plate forme..


----------



## nanny mcfee (Lundi à 10:01)

alors moi je change d'avis (j'étais contre le fait de nous obligés à nous inscrire sur le site mon enfant ) 

 je n'enverrais plus les PE qui recherche des assmats au RPE ni à la PMI je les enverrais directement sur le site , pourquoi? parcequ'ils ont des favorites je le savais depuis longtemps mais avais du mal à y croire jusqu'à récemment ou j'ai eu un problème avec ces deux services.

Et je me demande si c'est pas à cause de ça que le CD nous oblige à nous inscrire sur ce site et tant mieux!  et quand un parent vient me voir je lui dit dorénavant que le contrat il l'imprime directement sur pajemploi et que ça ne concerne en rien le RPE c'est pas leur rôles !

à chaque fois que j'envoyais les PE au RPE je le revoyais plus et miraculeusement quand j'envois pas le contrat se conclue.


----------



## Pioupiou (Lundi à 10:19)

Pour info @GénéralMétal1988 
Effectivement le mot est intuitive , en informatique on parle de saisie intuitive  qui pré renseigne ou complète le champ de formulaire en fonction des habitudes. (Qui pressent les choses au lieu de les découvrir en raisonnant.).


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 11:02)

@Pioupiou Merci car impossible de me rappeler le terme exact !


----------

